# Do You Wear A Helmet?



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Let's hear it! How many of you wear a helmet when you ride? (BTW - I totally encourage that everyone wears a helmet. I've seen enough riders fall off hard enough to crack/smash their helmets - imagine if it were their heads hitting the ground! :shock


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I voted sometimes because I use it most of the time - when I remember!


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I always wear my helmet, 100% of the time. No matter how hot or how calm the horse I am riding is. I actually don't quite understand why some one would not wear one. But to each his own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah...another helmet thread! Oh goody...:?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

With bsms on this one.

Here we go again....


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This has been discussed to death, but....

I wear one 100% of the time when I'm riding my TBs. When I'm on my reiners or my Paso gelding I do not.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

You guys probably see a lot of these polls haha can you tell I'm new here? Just trying to get a gauge because I know some people are more strict about it where some people can take it or leave it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/helmets-do-you-wear-one-if-145867/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/wearing-helmet-146239/

http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/lets-talk-helmets-138246/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/helmet-helmet-130419/

Enjoy.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Only wear one at the shows because I have to.


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Didn't wear one when I was in the western world, now I'm on the English end of things and will never mount without one again. 

I think they are extremely comfortable, (If you buy good quality+right size) and they keep my head warm in the winter! I actually forget I have it on 99% of the time. I think that saving me from a nasty collision with a standard/the fence/ground/hoof would be well worth the slight inconvenience.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope. Never have and don't plan on wearing one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

No for me. Now a cowboy hat. Always. You can't ride a horse without one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

The one time I didn't wear a helmet, I fell off and got a concussion and couldn't ride for a month and a half. Never again. Haha.


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

HorseGuru said:


> No for me. Now a cowboy hat. Always. You can't ride a horse without one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


agreed


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't worn a helmet since my hunt seat days, which was like 30 years ago. I've taken some bad spills and totally had my chimes rung a few times...but I just can't stand wearing a helmet.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Never, but I should. Just one of those stupid guy things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Always, Always, Always!!


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

As a youngster never did, as an oldster always do !


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

One post only here and not reading all the replies. I have never had a helmet on my head...never plan on it. To each there own...don't preach to me and I won't harass you!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope. I used to (because when showing and having lessons they made me) 

But now... I don't. I don't even have a helmet. 

I've fallen and hit my head a few times but.. Eh whatever.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm so accident prone I really should be wearing a helmet 24/7. I've sliced my scalp open on the edge of a cabinet door, got a concussion from falling down the stars, bashed my head on a table while cleaning.

So wearing a helmet when riding really isn't even a question of choice.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

I always wear a helmet. i cant tell you how many times its saved me from a major head injury! In fact mine is crappy because of 4 straight yrs of constant use lol!! getting a brand new one for my birthday


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Always.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

So I do barrels and Am trying to convince my parents to not let me wear one, at least for rodeos, because it's super embarrassing and I've been riding forever!!! I'll wear one most of the time during practice but...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

horsecents your parents are just showing you they care. 
Be glad they do and if they insist on it smile when you put it on.
now I do not wear or own one but I am an adult .
Anyone that make a comment about you wearing a helmet while doing barrels is being a total @#$. Ignore them. Shalom


----------

